# Fire at Star Plaza Theatre in Merrillville, IN



## derekleffew (Feb 10, 2011)

Fire empties Star Plaza Theatre in Merrillville - chicagotribune.com


> The fire broke out about 8:10 p.m. when a red velvet curtain on the right side of the stage caught fire, WGN-Ch. 9 reported. Ross Township Fire Chief Ed Yerga speculated that either a stage light or audio equipment was responsible, but the cause was under investigation. No pyrotechnics were involved in the performance, he said.



Are your fire retardancy treatments and certificates up to date?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 10, 2011)

The reporter could use an education in theatre terms, or a better selection of interviewers. He claims the fire is _stage right_ but the video clip shows otherwise.


----------



## chausman (Feb 12, 2011)

Any ideas as to what might have caused the fire?


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 12, 2011)

> The Times reports investigators determined the fire broke out when a performer accidentally kicked over a high-powered light.
> SOURCE



Sounds like some smoke and water damage on stage, some water damage to the first 10 rows of seats in the audience from the sprinkler system, but otherwise the theatre didn't sustain much damage and has already resumed their show schedule.


----------



## Les (Feb 12, 2011)

chausman said:


> Any ideas as to what might have caused the fire?


 

Apparently they seem to think it was either a stage light or audio equipment.. 

A hot lighting fixture (or its beam) coming in contact with the soft goods gets my vote.

EDIT: Thanks for the definitive answer, MNicolai. Now, I am assuming that the fixture didn't catch on fire, but rather ignited something it landed on due to its intense heat.


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 12, 2011)

Les said:


> I am assuming that the fixture didn't catch on fire, but rather ignited something it landed on due to its intense heat.



That's what I presume. I suspect that the soft goods had not been properly field tested for flame retardance recently enough and had they been, they probably would've found they needed to be retreated, would've been retreated, and this fire could've been prevented (albeit with some smoldering and a foul odor of the curtain getting a little scorched before someone notices the light fixture is too close to the fabric).


----------

